# Blower motor speed



## bbrinker (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a Trane XE90 Gas furnace. How do I increase the blower motor speed?


----------



## kok328 (Jun 15, 2012)

It's a 4 speed motor with a rating of 1,075 RPM.  You would have to replace the motor with a different rated motor but, then you would would run the risk of creating other problems.

As for the current motor, the windings are as such:
Black wire = Hi speed
Blue wire = Med-Hi speed
Yellow wire = Med-Lo speed
Red wire = Lo speed.


----------



## bbrinker (Jun 15, 2012)

kok328 said:


> It's a 4 speed motor with a rating of 1,075 RPM.  You would have to replace the motor with a different rated motor but, then you would would run the risk of creating other problems.
> 
> As for the current motor, the windings are as such:
> Black wire = Hi speed
> ...


 
Thank you. _I appreciate your input_


----------



## bbrinker (Jun 15, 2012)

kok328 said:


> It's a 4 speed motor with a rating of 1,075 RPM.  You would have to replace the motor with a different rated motor but, then you would would run the risk of creating other problems.
> 
> As for the current motor, the windings are as such:
> Black wire = Hi speed
> ...


 What kind of problems would you think it would create?


----------



## kok328 (Jun 15, 2012)

You will find that the Trane motor frame size is Y and that most other motors with specs in the range of the OEM motor will be frame size YZ.  You will also find that other motors will be of a higher amperage and may run the chance of burning up the control board that powers the blower motor.  These motors were manufactured by a company for use in Trane units, making it hard to buy an over-the-counter replacement, it is what I refer to as a "commissioned motor".  Best to replace with OEM, the cost of a new control board is not worth the chance.  At best, you can move the winding leads on the control board to run the blower at hi speed for whatever function you want more air flow.  I believe what your attempting is more air flow for A/C but, you may find that A/C already runs the  hi or med-hi windings.


----------



## bbrinker (Jun 15, 2012)

kok328 said:


> You will find that the Trane motor frame size is Y and that most other motors with specs in the range of the OEM motor will be frame size YZ.  You will also find that other motors will be of a higher amperage and may run the chance of burning up the control board that powers the blower motor.  These motors were manufactured by a company for use in Trane units, making it hard to buy an over-the-counter replacement, it is what I refer to as a "commissioned motor".  Best to replace with OEM, the cost of a new control board is not worth the chance.  At best, you can move the winding leads on the control board to run the blower at hi speed for whatever function you want more air flow.  I believe what your attempting is more air flow for A/C but, you may find that A/C already runs the  hi or med-hi windings.


 
Thank you once again You have been very helpful. Yes that is what I was trying for is more air flow. It seems ok downstairs but upstairs is not much air coming from the registers. I guess the furnace was underated  for the size of the house. I even tried replacing some of the ductwork from 9" to 6" pipe,but didn't seem to make much differance. We will just have to live with it for now.


----------

